# Re: [EVDL] Reliability of distributed vs non-distributed BMSs



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Reliability of distributed vs non-distributed BMSs*

> If you have 100 cells, and so have
100 of these individual BMS boards, then the chances of failure are 100x
times higher.

Lee, you of all people know perfectly well that 100 transistors in 100
locations throughout the battery are no less reliable than 100 transistors
all in a single box.

> Ten 10-channel boards will probably have 1/10th the total number of
parts as 100 1-channel boards,

Actually, typically not. 

For example, a BMS based on the Linear Tech LTC6802 requires multiple
external protection components per cell. The total number of protection
components in such a BMS (for 12 cells) is actually higher than the number
of protection components in 12 cell boards. (I know, because I developed
both.)

For better example, the MiniBMS has exactly the same components, whether you
buy the distributed version or the centralized version. Just because the
centralized version has all the components on a single board doesn't make it
any more reliable.

Yes, there are definite advantages to a centralized BMS such as yours or
Orion BMS. but reliability is not one of them.

Davide

-----
Davide Andrea
Elithion 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Anyone-using-Lithiumate-BMS-tp4560590p4561957.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Reliability of distributed vs non-distributed BMSs*

>> If you have 100 cells, and so have 100 of these individual BMS boards,
>> then the chances of failure are 100x times higher.



> Elithion wrote:
> > Lee, you of all people know perfectly well that 100 transistors in 100
> > locations throughout the battery are no less reliable than 100 transistors
> > all in a single box.
> ...


----------

